# Yarn shops in Missouri



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,
We are heading to Missouri to see our daughter, could someone please tell me what shops are available in St. Joe, Macon, Columbia or Jefferson City, or any along that route?Thank you so much for your help. Love KP


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

None in Jefferson City other than Hobby Lobby or Joann's. A couple of LYS in Columbia, I have only been to Hillcreek Yarn Shop. It is very nice with a good selection.


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You might try googling those specific areas for LYS.


----------



## lora jane monier (Mar 23, 2013)

I really know nothing about yarn shops in Missouri--but imagine my surprise to see the mention of Macon, Mo. I grew up there and still have family there as well as in St. Louis, Kansas City, and Columbia. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## styln72 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't know for sure your exact route but if you are near St. Charles,Mo there is a little shop called Knit and Caboodle ~~ last time I was there I purchased some sock yarn ~` they have a nice selection.
http://knitandcaboodle.com/


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Imagine my surprise...I grew up in Columbia and St. Joe but I haven't been back in years.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

styln72 said:


> Don't know for sure your exact route but if you are near St. Charles,Mo there is a little shop called Knit and Caboodle ~~ last time I was there I purchased some sock yarn ~` they have a nice selection.
> http://knitandcaboodle.com/


I LOVE that shop. Unfortunately my son, who lived there, has now moved to Orlando. Now I have no excuse to visit the St. L area. Drat!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a Yarn Shop in Independence, MO, address is on Main Street. I've been there in the past, but can't remember the name.

Also, in Overland Park, KS there is the Yarn Shop at 7212 W. 80th. It is nice and you might be able to stop there along the way.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I grew up in Bethany and have lived in Mount Moriah, Palmyra and Independence MO. Have family in Maryville, Indep., Blue Springs and Odessa. Always good to hear of others who know some of the same places.
Abuela


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone. We are coming from Nebraska and heading toward Jefferson City, will do some checking along the way!! 
Thanks again


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

In Columbia, along with Hillcreek, there is True Blewe in Forum Shopping Center. It is my home away from home.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Joycie48 said:


> In Columbia, along with Hillcreek, there is True Blewe in Forum Shopping Center. It is my home away from home.


Totally agree. Hillcreek is huge and wonderful. Blewe is smaller but excellent.


----------



## CarolineF54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

